# FREE Olympus Manuals



## MissEllie (Sep 5, 2011)

I gave away my film cameras years ago but in cleaning out my "closet" I found three original manuals. They are FREE to the first one that wants them. I'll mail them to you in US - if out of the US you will have to pay postage.

Olympus OM System Elctronic Flash Power Bounce Grip 2 Operating Instructions
Olympus OM System Manual for Flashphoto Group
Olympus OM System Electronic Flash T32 Operationg Instructions

They are all in good condition.

I don't want to trash them & doubt I'll ever "bump" into an Olympus film user in the local area. I thought I would give this a try - you can take one, two or all three. Contact me by e-mail: Wilson_Mountain@windstream.net


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks MissEllie! I'm sure someone will take advantage of this free offer. Meanwhile, enjoy the Forum and don't forget to introduce yourself in the proper thread.


----------

